# How big of splitter for 6 or 8 way wedge?



## biggenius29 (Sep 18, 2009)

As a rule of thumb, how many ton splitter do you need to be able to run a 6 way or even a 8 way wedge?

Right now I run a 4 way and on bigger wood I still have to split each piece again.

I dont know how many tons my splitter is. It is a home made unit. It has a 8hp engine with a 16gpm 2 stage pump with a 5 1/2" x 32" cylinder.

Someday when I have the coin I am going to pick up a 28GPM 2 stage pump and put on a 18hp vangard motor on it that I have laying around.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 18, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> As a rule of thumb, how many ton splitter do you need to be able to run a 6 way or even a 8 way wedge?
> 
> Right now I run a 4 way and on bigger wood I still have to split each piece again.
> 
> ...


depends on the wood? all I split is softwood So I would say 25 ton as my 15 ton will Split anything I have ever put on it,with a single wedge that is.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Sep 20, 2009)

One of the BIG boy splitters I saw had twin 6 inch cylinders pushing. Impressive to see that one run.


----------



## treevet (Sep 20, 2009)

With huge pieces the 6 way doesn't make sense esp. with stringy wood as you will get some pieces stuck on the wedges and getting them off may take some serious time. There is a perfect size for 6 way and if you could take home or order (tractor trailer loads of wood's wood) just that size then production increase would be boggling.


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 20, 2009)

*6 - 8*

I am building another splitter, what are the best 6 - 8 wedges, or design. 

What are some common drawbacks, (ie starting the second split too soon)


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Sep 20, 2009)

My brother runs a 6 way sometimes on his Timberwolf processor. Check out their web site and watch the video for how well their's works. He has no complaints after about 8 or so years of heavy use (thousands of cords per year).

The big thing that is important is that you still want a single way splitter and being able to "fly" the 4 way or 6 way out of the splitting zone and use just the single is a big bonus. Again, check out the Timberwolf site for how to do this.


----------



## treevet (May 6, 2013)

Curlycherry1 said:


> My brother runs a 6 way sometimes on his Timberwolf processor. Check out their web site and watch the video for how well their's works. He has no complaints after about 8 or so years of heavy use (thousands of cords per year).
> 
> The big thing that is important is that you still want a single way splitter and being able to "fly" the 4 way or 6 way out of the splitting zone and use just the single is a big bonus. Again, check out the Timberwolf site for how to do this.



The prob with the 6 way wedge... common sense would tell you, is that the middle split of the 6 pieces is a compartment and a piece can go thru to start and then following the grain, it can increase in size...causing it to become STUCK in the compartment. Very little vid of the 6 way on the TWolf site. We rarely use ours because you need a perfect size log every time for this to be useful. 6 Way was real expensive too. Guess we could use it for a boat anchor 

Six Way Log Splitter, Timber wolf, George Iekel - YouTube


----------



## dave_dj1 (May 6, 2013)

Like stated above, a 6 way can be more of a pain than an asset. I only use my 6 way on the "right" wood. I use the 4 way all the time. I don't get a lot of stringy wood. By doing the math my splitter is only about 15 tons. To date I have only come up against one piece of maple butt that I could not split down the middle, I had to chip away at it around the edges to work it down.

Is that the bore size of your cylinder or the overall size? 
Here is a calculator. Hydraulic Cylinder Calculator


----------



## Hddnis (May 6, 2013)

Holy zombie thread batman!!!

I sure hope that guy didn't have to wait four years just to get that answered!:msp_wink:





Mr. HE


----------



## dave_dj1 (May 6, 2013)

Ya never know, he may have been waiting.


----------



## FLHX Storm (May 6, 2013)

Good things come to those who wait (n wait n wait n wait n wait n wait n wait n wait) N I hope it lived up to all of his expectations! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis (May 6, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> Ya never know, he may have been waiting.





Like the Chuckee Cheese commercials where the kid ages into an old man while waiting for his pizza at the other pizza place.




Mr. HE


----------



## Rattler05.5 (May 6, 2013)

A spammer brought it up from the dead trying to sell his product but he is gone now. 
His 6 way wedge design looked like crap anyways.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 8, 2013)

biggenius29 said:


> As a rule of thumb, how many ton splitter do you need to be able to run a 6 way or even a 8 way wedge?
> 
> Right now I run a 4 way and on bigger wood I still have to split each piece again.
> 
> ...



I always liked you better than genius.


----------



## big mog (May 8, 2013)

when will you guys learn, it isnt the volume of oil that gives you the tonnage on your splitters, its the pressure !!!!, a little pump with only 1 gph, but 5000psi, will make a larger tonnage than a 25gph pump with 2000psi on the same dia ram, yes it will be slow, but it will split with more force.


----------

